# Somebody is crowing



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

While making coffee I heard an awful noise and assumed it was hubby.Then I heard it again and realized it was a chick trying to crow.Never had them crow this young.Don't know who but have it narrowed down to 9(out of 12-LOL!)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hubby? Hubby sounds like a new crower?

I remember the first time I heard it, I thought something was wrong with one of them. After I knew better I loved to hear those awful sounds they make in the beginning.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

I always get a kick out of juvenile machismo and a crow that sounds like a squeaking hinge.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

That's part of the reason I love the Seramas so much. Mine usually start crowing at 5-7 weeks... and being so small in addition to being so young they literally sound like a broken dog toy... makes me laugh every time! Especially when you see them trying to reach to the tips of their itty bitty feet to the top of their itty bitty comb to get that crow!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I have a BR hen that tries to crow every now and then...sick attempt lol.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dawg, I only ever had one do that and she was good at it. Oh and don't believe it only happens with no male present, I probably had ten at the time.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

LOL Robin. I've been fortunate for it to happen a few times, only one bird at a time though. I DID have a Black Australorp hen fully change sex. I culled it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, it really does happen. That fascinates me that they are capable of doing that. You just don't think a higher in the food chain being could do that. 

With Silkies you have to wait for up to a year sometimes to even know the sex.


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

One of my Polish has been crowing since she was young and she's my smallest hen- so funny!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Some of my Polish make odd noises like moaning or a peacock. Real funny.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

dawg53 said:


> LOL Robin. I've been fortunate for it to happen a few times, only one bird at a time though. I DID have a Black Australorp hen fully change sex. I culled it.


So you persecuted the bird because it felt like being male? Maybe you need sensitivity training, lol. Seriously though, was the bird a hermaphrodite or do you mean just the behavior change? I've had hens develop spurs that still laid eggs and behaved like hens.


----------

